# SATA Primary hard disk drive 0 failure



## Ethan3 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey, when I was playing World of Warcraft I got a blue screen and then ever since my computer, when booted, gets the message: "SATA Primary hard disk drive 0 failure." When I hit F1 it says "No boot device availiable."

I have a Dell System 4700

I've had this problem before about a month ago, but after a few days it started to work again as normal.

I'm not too smart with computers, so if you could answer to make it easier to understand that would be great too.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds as if the hardrive has failed, you are going to have to remove the hardrive to see who manufactures it, its a pain the way dell mounts them in this model you have to remove it completely to see the info printed on top of it.

Then go to the hardrive manufactures website and download there diagnostic tools, with these tools you can create a bootable floppy to check the drive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the cable has not come loose from the drive or the m/board


----------

